# Good First Opera



## anglophile23

I've heard from many people what they think are good first operas. But I've never heard what qualities people look for in a first opera. What do you think makes one. What are examples?

My first was _Nozze di Figaro_,I think it was good as a first one because of the music of Mozart and the reminder that not every opera ends with half the cast dieing.


----------



## Miket61

anglophile23 said:


> I've heard from many people what they think are good first operas. But I've never heard what qualities people look for in a first opera. What do you think makes one. What are examples?
> 
> My first was _Nozze di Figaro_,I think it was good as a first one because of the music of Mozart and the reminder that not every opera ends with half the cast dieing.


I think the best first opera is one with familiar melodies and a relatively simple plot.

_Carmen_ comes to mind. So many of the songs are well-known, and the plot is fairly straightforward. _Turandot_ is a personal favorite because the plot is easily explained, and by the time "Nessun Dorma" rolls around you're sufficiently caught up in the story to place its grandeur and power into the proper perspective.


----------



## rip

I, too, would offer "The Marriage of Figaro" as a wonderful place to start. I would suggest, however, that you begin by watching the film, "Amadeus", in which the character Salieri gives a remarkably cogent and heartfelt descriptions of the opera and its music.


----------



## upr_crust

*Were one to use film as an intro to opera . . .*

. . . one could do much worse than to watch Bergman's "Magic Flute" before seeing a performance of it in the house.

Assuming that one cannot match a performance of a "first opera" to the schedule of one's local opera house, a DVD of a staged performance of whatever is on offer (often available from one's local library) would be a good starting point for a beginner - complete with subtitles, and explanatory extra features.

In the case of the opera neophile, one hopes that one's local opera house isn't specializing in a season of the Ring Cycle, followed by "Parsifal" - not a good combo for the beginner.


----------



## TMMKC

^Good suggestions, all. I'll throw La Boheme in the suggestion box too.


----------



## pt4u67

+1 for La Boheme. It is probably the most accessible of the Operas and a good place to start.


----------



## Joe Frances

Carmen is always good. I took a date to Madame Butterfly once, and it was her first opera. She asked if I would be offended if she left at the intermission if she was bored or didn't like it. I said it would be all right. She stayed until the end and was crying when the curtain came down.


----------



## rip

Joe Frances said:


> Carmen is always good. I took a date to Madame Butterfly once, and it was her first opera. She asked if I would be offended if she left at the intermission if she was bored or didn't like it. I said it would be all right. She stayed until the end and was crying when the curtain came down.


I've never found that crying made for a great after-opera date experience.


----------



## Franko

*If you're going to take someone.*

Cosi Fan Tuti can be quite absorbing and amusing, not as shrill as some others and many people will recognise some familiar melodiies made better known by use in films like Bloody Sunday.

I agree with a previous poster and suggest avoid Wagner, an aquired taste like opera generally and draught Guinness in particular.

The notable exception though is Das Rhiengold, some great tunes and drama between the rare boring bits, the last 40 minutes rocks with the Thor character (Donner) creating a thunderstorm by swinging his hammer, there's also the laments of the Rhine maidens caliing for the return of their stolen gold, one version I saw had a translation with Loki singing "Clear off you doxies!", finally there's a great musical climax when the Gods and Loki enter Valhalla via The Rainbow Bridge, this usually encites much cheering from the audience and conveys the enthusiasm that opera lovers have for this particular 'music drama', I'm sure this would be a great experience for a first timer.

F.


----------



## rta

To Marriage of Figaro, Cosi Fan Tutte I would add The Abduction from the Seraglio and Rossini's The Barber of Seville
Basically would go for shorter length operas and comedies rather than tragedies for first experience
Choice would also depend on the listener's familiarity with well known arias, if they like them then replacing them within the context may be a pleasant experience. also if the listener is already a regular of musicals is a factor
If not familiar with the language in which it is sung outlining the plot beforehand is essential.
Also do not neglect light opera where for an english speaker Gilbert & Sullivan should be very accessible

My own preference is for baroque opera but that may be an acquired taste


----------



## Penang Lawyer

I often recomend La Boheme for a first as the music is so well known. Aida with the triumph march, however, it should be seen at a large opera house so they can bring on all the animals. Cavalleria Rusticana also has a march and if you have ever been to an Italian Feast where the religious statures are carried you will enjoy that one.


----------



## DrewMcManus

It will depend on your taste but my advice is go with friends who attend regularly. I hold an annual event all about how regular orchestra/opera patrons can bring newbie friends to a concert event. Each year there are many wonderful essays and you can find the index here: https://www.adaptistration.com/?page_id=1806

The 2007 event had a number of opera-centric contributions so you might find something more specific there.

Happy listening!
Drew


----------



## Carlton-Browne

Don't take a girl to Pelleas and Melisande for her first opera

My first opera was Don Giovanni at the Coliseum in London. I wouldn't go out of my way now to look for an opera sung in English but it was probably a boon at the time.


----------



## BarringtonAyre

Any Rossini opera makes a fantastic first opera. Although which ever opera you go and see it is always worth getting hold of the score before you go, familiarise yourself with the plot etc. in English before you go and you will enjoy it even more.


----------



## Joe Frances

rip said:


> I've never found that crying made for a great after-opera date experience.


In this case it was most edifying, I can assure you. She was an artist in another medium, and appreciated the introduction to opera rather sincerely.


----------



## Edouard

Agree with La Boheme, or perhaps La Traviata which has better music 

I think opera, being the compositor's "work" (literally), should be presented in a shock therapy fashion. The first opera should grip the viewer and make him or her remember how they felt for a very long time. Hence using a tragic ending. And having good seats (front 2 rows of Balcony), and the conductor being fantastic.

Finally, the staging is so important! A fantastic opera can be ruined by a ridiculous stage designer. If the person is new to art generally, it can be quite a shock to watch Tristan sing to Isolde from a deckchair that turns into an albatros or throw a horrid beige flower-covered sofa onto the floor in anger. My favourite challenge for any designer is the representation of Grane, Brunnhilde's horse, in Gotterdammerung. I have yet to see a convincing idea - the most amusing was a hand-held detonator at the ENO in 2006 (or 07? that would have been interesting timing).

I took an opera beginner to Don Giovanni at Covent Garden. Netrebko was singing. The whole production wasn't bad, however Netrebko was the only big ticket that night, and she did not balance her volume to match the others. She completely dimmed the rest of the show. So I don't know about singers. Either an all-star cast or nobodies but not a mix. These factors are almost more important than "which opera"!


----------



## gman-17

Edouard said:


> Agree with La Boheme, or perhaps La Traviata which has better music
> 
> I think opera, being the compositor's "work" (literally), should be presented in a shock therapy fashion. The first opera should grip the viewer and make him or her remember how they felt for a very long time. Hence using a tragic ending. And having good seats (front 2 rows of Balcony), and the conductor being fantastic.
> 
> Finally, the staging is so important! A fantastic opera can be ruined by a ridiculous stage designer. If the person is new to art generally, it can be quite a shock to watch Tristan sing to Isolde from a deckchair that turns into an albatros or throw a horrid beige flower-covered sofa onto the floor in anger. My favourite challenge for any designer is the representation of Grane, Brunnhilde's horse, in Gotterdammerung. I have yet to see a convincing idea - the most amusing was a hand-held detonator at the ENO in 2006 (or 07? that would have been interesting timing).
> 
> I took an opera beginner to Don Giovanni at Covent Garden. Netrebko was singing. The whole production wasn't bad, however Netrebko was the only big ticket that night, and she did not balance her volume to match the others. She completely dimmed the rest of the show. So I don't know about singers. Either an all-star cast or nobodies but not a mix. These factors are almost more important than "which opera"!


This is an excellent post. I would say La Boheme is a great first opera because it has it all - Passion, love, misery and death. What one would expect from an opera. Special treat if you can see it at the Met with Franco Zeffirelli as set designer.

I would also add that I believe Madame Butterfly is not a good first opera.


----------



## coynedj

I recently took my daughter to her first opera - Thais, with Renee Fleming. She was enthralled despite it being a lesser-known work. But her next may well be one of the ones mentioned here - some excellent suggestions.


----------



## anglophile23

Where you at the Met or did you see an HD broadcast? I saw the broadcast and absolutely loved it.

Of course you can't go wrong with Renee Fleming.


----------



## coynedj

anglophile23 said:


> Where you at the Met or did you see an HD broadcast? I saw the broadcast and absolutely loved it.
> 
> Of course you can't go wrong with Renee Fleming.


HD broadcast. The 1200 miles drive to the Met itself was a bit too much for me. I discovered the broadcasts shortly before Thais - I suspect we'll be seeing several others this season. Ms. Fleming was superb, indeed.


----------



## psycho1964

My wife and I will be attending our first opera at the Met in April: *Don Giovanni*

But since we have never been to an opera, can't comment on whether or not it is a good first choice.


----------



## Mr. Devenport

My first opera was Verdis "Rigoletto". But it was too long those days. I really got into the opera fever with Puccini. During my studies, I regulary went to the opera, sometimes even 3 or 4 times a week. After nearly seen every opera, I would recommend definitely a Puccini Opera for first one. La Bohème, Tosca or Turandot. Madame Butterfly is a very tragique opera.

Often people speak of Mozart Zauberflöte when it comes to the first opera-event. But, in my oppinion, this opera is really tough and complex, especially the second part.


----------



## Akula

psycho1964 said:


> My wife and I will be attending our first opera at the Met in April: *Don Giovanni*
> 
> But since we have never been to an opera, can't comment on whether or not it is a good first choice.


I think it's a good first opera especially if it's a traditional staging. My first opera was La traviata. It was pretty much luck that I happened to see one well suited for an introduction to the art form first.


----------



## Miket61

Mr. Devenport said:


> My first opera was Verdis "Rigoletto". But it was too long those days. I really got into the opera fever with Puccini. During my studies, I regulary went to the opera, sometimes even 3 or 4 times a week. After nearly seen every opera, I would recommend definitely a Puccini Opera for first one. La Bohème, Tosca or Turandot. Madame Butterfly is a very tragique opera.


When the Atlanta Opera moved to the Cobb Energy Center last year, their first production was _Turandot_.

For what they were charging for tickets, you'd think they'd have given you an _entire_ opera...


----------



## anglophile23

Miket61 said:


> When the Atlanta Opera moved to the Cobb Energy Center last year, their first production was _Turandot_.
> 
> For what they were charging for tickets, you'd think they'd have given you an _entire_ opera...


What do you mean an entire opera? Did they only do what puccini wrote before he died?


----------



## Dhaller

Okay, the thing about live Opera is that it is LONG!

I'd say a good first should be a "fun" opera - not comic, but fun.

"Carmen" certainly, maybe the "Barber of Seville", or "Aida" for the spectacle. Any of those three, I'd say.

Or by composer, any opera by Mozart, Verdi or Rossini will be very "listenable" for a long stretch.

D.


----------



## epicuresquire

Tosca - Puccini


----------



## Suitably_Yours

Edouard said:


> Agree with La Boheme, or perhaps La Traviata which has better music


I second La Traviata. It begins with a great lavish party, where the stage is filled with people, laughter and beautiful music. It's very easy to listen to and frankly, partying hasn't changed since the 19h century. The tragedy doesn't enter until the second act, so this opera will provide plenty of entertainment even for a new friend of opera.


----------



## Phileas Fogg

I believe that mine was Tosca, perhaps some 30+ years ago. I would suggest it as a first opera as it is has beautiful music and a rather straightforward storyline with very beautiful settings.

I know this things are common to many other operas but I also feel that the length of the opera is also fine and it is somewhat more liverly than other operas with beautiful music but slower moving plot.
Still there are many other good operas for a first experience so it just one out of a wide range of choices.

Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Miket61

anglophile23 said:


> What do you mean an entire opera? Did they only do what puccini wrote before he died?


No, they finished it - but I do think it would have been interesting and dramatic if they had done as Toscanini did during the La Scala premiere, putting down his baton moments after Liu's death.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

I'm going to my first opera in May; Handel's Arianna in Creta. I'm going in Black Tie as I am scared that I might show up the orchestra musicians or the singers if I went in White Tie!


----------



## anglophile23

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I'm going to my first opera in May; Handel's Arianna in Creta. I'm going in Black Tie as I am scared that I might show up the orchestra musicians or the singers if I went in White Tie!


You have to tell us what you thought of it


----------



## TMMKC

Interestingly enough, the economic downturn has forced several companies accross the country to scale back their seasons slightly and focus on the more popular operas. 

Granted, it cuts down on the variety and chance for seasoned opera fans to see lesser known or new works, but it does increase opportunities for first-timers to see one of the better known, popular operas...even "light opera."


----------



## psycho1964

*The results:*



psycho1964 said:


> My wife and I will be attending our first opera at the Met in April: *Don Giovanni*
> 
> But since we have never been to an opera, can't comment on whether or not it is a good first choice.


It was a wonderful show and a nice choice as a first opera (Mozart with his usual double entendres)

I must also admit; I would not have liked it as much without the English subtitles provided.

But overall, a great performance!


----------



## Concordia

psycho1964 said:


> It was a wonderful show and a nice choice as a first opera (Mozart with his usual double entendres)
> 
> I must also admit; I would not have liked it as much without the English subtitles provided.
> 
> But overall, a great performance!


You will not find a greater opera. Although there's a lot of stuff going on and, as you say, sub-titles do help.

Another fine opera and even better first opera is Tosca. Puccini chose the libretto after seeing Sarah Bernhardt do the play on stage-- in French. Puccini spoke little or no French, and still had no trouble following the action. The same effect holds in the operatic version.

There's an interesting video of the opera made on location in Rome-- Puccini was a fanatic about getting details of scene and text right, and the "staging" is astonishingly effective. The singers sang live (no lip-syncing), and the orchestra piped in their bit from a radio studio while wearing headphones. There are better performances on record, but this one is quite dramatic.


----------



## QuestForReason

La Traviata was my first opera and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I then saw Il Trovatore and loved that as well. I'm hoping a performance of The Barber of Seville is in the upcoming season for the company in my city.


----------



## upr_crust

*Expect a LONG evening . . .*

I have seen several Handel operas, and they can be quite long, if full of beautiful singing, and some have been quite enjoyable.

Let us hope for your sake that the staging of the opera has been done with maximal theatrical experience in mind - otherwise, the music can be rather repetitive in nature.

I have never heard of "Arianna in Creta" - I expect that it may be a newly discovered one of Handel's oeuvre.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I'm going to my first opera in May; Handel's Arianna in Creta. I'm going in Black Tie as I am scared that I might show up the orchestra musicians or the singers if I went in White Tie!


----------



## TMMKC

Our local opera guild is planning a trip this spring/summer to Seattle to see the complete Ring Cycle by Wagner. It sounds painfully long, and I don't like Wagner that much, so we'll pass. I hear it's quite and undertaking to produce and watch.

Our season is ending this year with a little light opera: Gilbert & Sullivan's "The Pirates of Penzance." Opening night is this Saturday and we're going with another couple (we gents decided to go black tie...which of course gave my wife a reason to buy a new dress!:crazy.


----------



## spudnik99

+1 for Carmen; also, most Puccini or Verdi.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Arianna in Creta is one of Handel's lesser heard operas.

The first Act was OK, the second good and the third was very good.

The signature piece from Act 3 Scene 4 was this one:






Killing the Minotaur.

The Academy of Ancient Music was on top form as usual. Mind you, it is pure music and singing so no dramatics or scenery in the traditional sense.

Lasted 3 hours with 2 intervals. Started at 6:30 and ended at 10:30 ish.


----------



## Belle_Epoque

I read, I think in Time, that the sorry state of the economy has led most opera companies to hold back on 'experimental' productions and stick to the favourites.
This is at least true of my city-- and if it's true of yours, any production running near you will be a good first show.


----------



## Lebewohl

upr_crust said:


> . . . one could do much worse than to watch Bergman's "Magic Flute" before seeing a performance of it in the house.
> 
> Assuming that one cannot match a performance of a "first opera" to the schedule of one's local opera house, a DVD of a staged performance of whatever is on offer (often available from one's local library) would be a good starting point for a beginner - complete with subtitles, and explanatory extra features.
> 
> In the case of the opera neophile, one hopes that one's local opera house isn't specializing in a season of the Ring Cycle, followed by "Parsifal" - not a good combo for the beginner.


Yes, that's a great one. I didn't want to say Magic Flute since the plot is so complicated. The Bergman version streamlines it a bit.

Other than that, I'd say Boheme. Great music, great story and perfectly paced to maintain one's interest.

My first opera was Figaro. It might be too long for some as a first, but if you have a great production, it should fly by.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

As a young(er) person, I have come to enjoy opera despite most listening opportunities arise at my father's behest.

For first operas I'd pick Carmen, La Traviata, and Turandot. Many of my opinions as to why I chose these three have already been stated above.


----------



## Pale Male

*Something Sung in English*

Magic Flute not nearly as complicated as it seems. The newish Met production is trimmed for children and perennial-children. Wish they'd do more like this as they did in the old house... Cosi was a regular. And, of course, ENO does everything this way.

If it were still running, I'd recommend Luhrmann's Boheme. And if it had been translated, it might still be playing on Broadway.


----------



## Srynerson

I guess _Die Fledermaus_ is technically an operetta rather than an opera, but I'd still recommend it as an "accessible" work for first time opera-goers.


----------



## Serenus

I would go with Mozart -- probably Figaro.

Not only is the music brilliant but the libretto is wholly absorbing. And if you want more you can always read the original Beaumarchais.


----------



## sko

My first was a pretty grand production of Trovatore when I was young. I can still see the Gypsy camp during the Anvil Chorus...

To second many other posters, Traviata and Carmen are two I always suggest when asked this question. For comedies, Barber and Figaro are right up there as well.

If you can track any down, light operas can also be a great way to ease someone into grand opera. Gilbert & Sullivan, etc. are great stepping stones between broadway musicals and true opera.


----------



## balder

With "Cav and Pag",you get two for the price of one!


----------

